# Oral Care Spray - - PetZLife - - is it yucky?



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I've decided to give this "PetZLife" stuff a try for oral health.

Henry runs the other way when he sees it and is practically suspicious of me every time I look like I have a mission.
I wonder if it is the taste???
Or perhaps my technique?

Anyone else have this problem? I think this is pretty much the only liquid spray for breath and bacteria?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know about the Petzlife, I still haven't been able to locate any at a store nearby and keep putting off ordering it because of shipping. But, also recommended here on the Forum was Oxyfresh which can only be ordered--I think. I ordered it a couple of months ago and I really believe it is making a significant difference in bad breath!

http://oxyfresh.com/pet/petoralhygiene.asp


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the Petzlife gel and Salsa doesn't much care for it. I keep mine in the refrigerator and I think that helps a little because the flavor is not quite as intense when it is cold. I put it on with my finger and smoosh it around as fast as I can. I only use it about once a week and try to use the chicken flavor toothpaste (which she likes) more often.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My boys hate the spray-- they go spazzy after I use it...but they tolerate the gel very well. I brush their teeth with it about once a week. The only time I use the spray now is if you know who eats you know what!!!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i use the spray 1-2 times a week, coco does not like it but tolerates it.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I have the spray and the gel. Dusty and Indie don't like either, but especially dislike the spray. It has a lot of alcohol in it. I bet it stings a little. It helps their teeth and their bad breath though.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I use Oxyfresh with Kubrick. It's tasteless and you just add it to their water. It works well for us!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. What is this stuff?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

PetzLife is an oral care system that gets rid of plaque on the teeth. Oxyfresh is an oral care liquid that gets rid of bad breath. Lola gets OxyFresh and eats a raw diet so she doesn't have any plaque. You can google either product for info and ordering. I swear by OxyFresh.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We don't use anything like that and don't brush Scooter's teeth either. Should we be doing that?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

You probably should brush his teeth - check them to see if he has any plaque build up. All dogs are different. Lola has never had any. She eats lots of bones and chews on odor free bully sticks, so her teeth keep clean. I brush her teeth when she eats something she shouldn't. uke:

Sometimes the plaque can get quite bad and to really clean them you have to have the dog sedated at the vets. If you see plaque on Scooter's teeth, try the PetzLife gel - it is supposed to remove it without vet cleaning. Also, you can have your groomer brush his teeth when he is there.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH checks his teeth and says there's no plaque. He eats dry food and chews flossies so maybe that's keeping them clean. What kind of bones do you give her? My boys always want to buy bones at the store but I'm afraid to give Scooter anything without checking here first!  I'll ask at the groomer next time he goes, our vet tech is his groomer so she should know. We're new to all of this so I'm happy to have all of the people on here to give us advice!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, Scooter is still young, but after a year or two you will be happy if you start some oral care now. The Petz Life is great. It really helps with plaque and stinky breath. And although better if rubbed on their teeth...apparently all you really have to do is get in their mouths. the product even recommends just mixing it with a dab of peanut butter and that the licking action does all the work for you.

Also another option to OXYFRESH... my boys wouldn't drink their water with it in it. But 
Dental Fresh works well for us.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't used the spray, but my dogs can't stand the PetzLife gel. I even thought I could trick they by getting the salmon flavored gel, but they hate it. Every single one of them freaks out and shakes their head with a vengence and then runs around trying to rub it off their teeth on the floor or sofa or anything else nearby if I use it. 

We prefer the basic enzymatic toothpastes - Petrodex or C.E.T. They think they are getting treats when I use either of those. 

I've heard good things about the Oxyfresh products too, but I haven't used them.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> . What kind of bones do you give her? My boys always want to buy bones at the store but I'm afraid to give Scooter anything without checking here first!


Raw Meaty Bones (RMB) are a part of her diet. She eats Chicken backs, turkey necks, pork bones...these are items she can chew through the bone and ingest the whole thing.

Then there are the chewing bones that they don't ingest but that are a cross section cut of a beef bone. They just gnaw on it for a few hours! Beware of the marrow in the middle - too much of it it seems to give some havs digestive upset. I think there are pics of Amanda's furkids eating them in a thread on here.

Search for threads in the diet section on raw meaty bones. DanielBeMe and Beamer are the experts - our Canadian guys!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We've had several small dogs and believe me, it is better to start dental hygiene BEFORE you see the need for it. We have spent a fortune on professional cleanings! They say that small dogs tend to have more problems with teeth so an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure:brushteeth:....LOL

Kathie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the Oxyfresh products - my dogs don't even notice it in their water.

But they both HATE the Petzlife gel - it must taste terrible! I haven't tried it myself :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Jane, I think you should. You know, in the name of research...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> But they both HATE the Petzlife gel - it must taste terrible! I haven't tried it myself :biggrin1:


 Dare I admit this? I have. I wondered why they all reacted so strangely and put a small dab on my tongue. It has a terrible zing to it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, Kimberly, I KNEW someone would have done it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Guilty!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: I knew someone would come out of the closet!

Well, now I _really_ don't have to taste it. I trust you, Kimberly!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

OK, now that we know how the spray tastes.
Let's move on to the gel - I guess one rubs it on the teeth and the dog seems more appreciative.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Has anyone tasted the spray? I was saying that I've tasted the gel.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I LOVE the petzlife gel, that has to be one of the best 3 tips I've gotten on this forum, Gucci doesn't like it too much, I have to sneak it on my finger and slime her teeth with it and then she does the crazy dance and rubs her head into the ground trying to get it off.

There is grain alcohol in it, so it kills all the nasty bacteria and tarter, her vet is really impressed with her teeth and would make her the poster child of Doggie dental care if he could. lol Great stuff.

It works (I've tried it once on my teeth too  Not the salmon flavor but the other one. lol)


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello Everyone, since there is so much positive reviews about the Oxyfresh, I wanted to see if I could purchase it for Oreo. I will be heading down to Buffalo, next Friday and was wondering if they sell it in stores or simply online? I was hoping to avoid shipping costs by purchasing directly. Well regardless, I do want to get it for Oreo.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You could try calling pet stores and vets ahead of time. I found my new vet carries it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Helen, I love the Oxyfresh. It makes a noticeable different in breath odor! 
I hope you can find it locally.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have found that several of our larger veterinary facilities carry it. My small vet does not. You may have better luck by contacting some of the larger veterinary clinics/hospitals.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I admit that I have not been the best brushing Jackson's teeth, so I actually got a dental scraping tool from my hygienist. When I put Jackson on his side for brushing, he actually let me scrape his teeth a little. I was nervous doing it because of the sharp point, so I decided not to do it much, but I was able to scrape a little plaque off. 

Recently I noticed pretty significant stains. He does eat flossies, and I had the vet check him, and they said his teeth didn't have plaque build-up, just stains. What's up with that? Somehow I can't imagine using Crest Strips! ound: The vet sold me some Virbac CET rawhide dental chews that I am using, and wondered if any of the products (like Oxyfresh) you are mentioning here help with the staining.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, I'm sure your vet already warned you, but I'm posting for anyone else reading this. The concern about people buying their own scraping tool is that they might accidentally create a scratch in the enamal that allows more plaque to build up than what would naturally. It is important to use the tool to scrape across the tooth (not into it).

As for staining, I had to laugh at the idea of using Crest strips. LOL! That's a funny visual because my guys already go nuts if I dare pull out the Petzlife. I try to avoid that if possible and use my Petrodex (or C.E.T.) instead. Crest strips wouldn't last but a second! Ha ha!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, Kimberly . . . my hygienist actually told me how to do it as well as the vet! It is tempting to use the sharp end, but I realized it really didn't do anything and was a little too sharp (I assume that's what you meant.)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero doesn't like the PetzLife gel ~ but he gets it each Monday. I think he is beginning to learn the days of the week..and hates Mondays...LOL His teeth look great..but he is only one year old. I haven't ordered the PlaqueOff but plan on doing so as I have read really good things about it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay just so I could report back and maybe avoid a dentist trip myself  I just sprayed the petzlife spray in my mouth. It taste like the old school mouth sprays with a slightly weird aftertaste. I think the dislike comes more from the fact it is a spray than the taste. It makes you jump a little  

Amanda who is now waiting for Kimberly to report back on why my pups go nuts over tripe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cuz they're dogs? LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

No! You need to tell me what it tastes like!!! Could DH capture your face on camera when you take a bite?  I think Maryam would like to see this too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There are only a couple of ways I'll be tasting tripe, and all are highly unlikely to happen. (Basically, on some reality show and needing to eat it for a contest.)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't even do it for that! I couldn't buy the tripe canned food because the thought of it made me sick, don't even want it in the house!!!

Scooter doesn't go nuts over the Petzlife gel, he makes a few smacking noises and it's gone. The dog will eat anything...except $$$ dog food!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I try to avoid that if possible and use my Petrodex (or C.E.T.) instead.


I just wanted to mention that I've always used Petrodex, just because I could buy it locally.

I switched to C.E.T. recently and noticed that it works MUCH better than the Petrodex. The ingredients are slightly different. But I had to order it online.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Helen, I thought you already had Oreo on Petzlife or something like that... ? I remember a discussion (o.k. , a few discussions!) about this a while back. I got the gel - much prefer it to the spray - from Pet Edge when I had an order shipped to hubby's office in Florida. It was $15 u.s. and it lasts forever!

We now sell it at our boutique and I've heard that Global carries it, Helen, so maybe you can find it around the T.O. area. It's about $25 in stores here.

Omg, I'm cracking up imagining Kimberly trying tripe!!! uke: ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's only going to happen in your dreams (and I'm sure Amanda's too).


----------

